# [SOLVED] Windows 8 and Sound Mixer



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I have an issue with my Windows 8.1 64bit system.

When watching YouTube videos, every once in a while the sound will drop to 4 or 5. Where as the normal sound stays at the current value.

My fix is to open the sound mixer and fix the IE sound window to return back to the normal levels.

I thought the issue was the new Nvidia driver that dealt with sound, but I disabled that in device manager and the problem remains.

The issue also happens with things like Steam Sounds, and Windows 8 System sounds. The mixer bar just drops way below current sound values.

Any reason why this is happening?

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 and Sound Mixer*

Fixed! :smile:

audio - Windows 7 lowers applications' volume automatically - Super User


----------

